# what brand of food do you feed in your community tanks?



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

so i'm fairly green when it comes to fish keeping. i've had a few betta (i'm at three now) and i'm cycling a 30g right now and it's going to become a community tank. i already have 3 peppermint tetra in a hospital tank (long story) and i've been feeding them New Life Spectrum Optimum Fresh water flakes. i plan on getting more peppermint tetra, another variety of tetra and gouramis. Is that food alright for all of them? it says on the side of the container, which i didn't see till after i bought it, that it is often a not sufficient enough diet for larger fish and that i need to feed the pellets.... the only NLS pellets i could find besides betta pellets(which my betta get) are sinking pellets...

any other brands out there that you've had success with? do you feed flakes or pellets? as for bottom feeders, my corries are getting Hikari's bottom feeder sinking pellets. i plan on having 6 or so corries and possibly kuhli loaches


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

NLS is a great fish food. One of the best commercially available. I haven't heard the greatest things about Hikari lately, so I've switched away from it. I use NLS in all my tanks. Omega One is also pretty good and cheap; I have a few of their freeze-dried foods. You're going to laugh a bit, but I use sinking frog pellets for my kuhli loaches. They're small enough for the little guys to nibble on and they sink. I haven't found too many other things that do that.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We use Omega One Flakes in our community tropical tanks, it's the best I can buy locally.

Do your research on Gouramis. When I did mine, I decided on one Gourami for my 29g (a Dwarf) because they tend to be territorial.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> You're going to laugh a bit, but I use sinking frog pellets for my kuhli loaches. They're small enough for the little guys to nibble on and they sink.


 i actually have the HBH frog pellets from when i had my ADfs lol, glad i can put them to use!



Pitluvs said:


> Do your research on Gouramis. When I did mine, I decided on one Gourami for my 29g (a Dwarf) because they tend to be territorial.


 i was going to do 1 male and 2 female gourami because i heard that as long as you didn't have two males you'd be fine. did you have any helpful websites book marked perchance? i'm having a HORRIBLE time finding info on Gourami keeping, lol

and i know Hikari isn't the best but i havn't found any sinking pellets by NLS anywhere, i'll have to look into Omega one


----------

